
DNA Lounge Cocktail Robotics Grand Challenge - jcr
http://www.dnalounge.com/calendar/2015/07-12.html
======
JohnBooty
FYI to those unaware: DNA Lounge is run by JWZ/Jamie Zawinski. One of the
founders of Netscape and Mozilla, primary author of XEmacs, Xscreensaver, etc.
ref: [http://www.jwz.org/about.html](http://www.jwz.org/about.html)

------
qdot76367
See also - The Roboexotica cocktail robots party, which just had its 15th
annual party in Vienna:

[http://www.roboexotica.org/](http://www.roboexotica.org/)

(and of course, my entry from 2009, Adult Mario:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7kiKE3lif8Q](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7kiKE3lif8Q))

~~~
thret
Something like that could work really well in a place like Mana Bar (a
cocktail bar and video gaming lounge, really just a bar with wall to wall
consoles etc.). You could have games that you pay to play, and how well you do
= how much alcohol your drink gets. With appropriate warnings and such that
could be really fun.

------
msutherl
Related: a friend of mine made this a few years ago:
[http://v2.nl/archive/works/daredroid](http://v2.nl/archive/works/daredroid)

------
spencer414
ooo pay $45 to work on a project for their marketing stunt! What a deal!!!

~~~
throwaway54984
I don't understand why the upper comment was downvotted without any
explanation, when it's not far from the truth. Even if the people like the
event, it's still a marketing stunt similar to hackathons or other
competitions.

~~~
prodigal_erik
It probably cuts down on people signing up for a lark and then not showing up.

------
MrBuddyCasino
Great idea. Terrible moderator (watch the video).

I hope there'll be some lovecraftian mixologist contraption to up the ante a
little.

